# Betriebsstundenzähler am Display abfragen LOGO



## MRT (31 Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Wie kann ich bei der Logo den Betriebsstundenzähler am Display ablesen.

mfg andi


----------



## lorenz2512 (31 Juli 2005)

Hallo, 
Meldetext projektieren und dort kann man dann auswählen z.B. eigener Text Uhrzeit/datum, Zählerstände, Zeitglieder.....


----------



## MRT (31 Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Habe nachgesehen ob ich das irgendwo einstellen kann, habe aber nichs gefunden!

mfg andi


----------



## lorenz2512 (31 Juli 2005)

Hallo,
erstmal einen Betriebstundenzähler projektieren, dann geht bei dem Meldetext unter Blockeigenschaften links unten ein Feld auf wo Betriebsstundenzähler steht, im Feld rechts daneben(du mußt das Feld links mit dem Betriebsstundenzähler aktiviert haben) kannst Du dann auswählen Wartungsintervall, Gesamtzeit, Restzeit, oben in der Textzeile die Zeile auswählen und danach auswählen ob man Gesamtzeit, Restzeit... haben möchte.


----------



## MRT (31 Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Ok das geht jetzt. Kann ich bei der Gesamtzeit auch Minuten und Sekunden anzeigen. Und wie kann man im Betrieb, die zeit am Display ablesen? Mit Eingang Ral kann ich den kompletten Zähler rücksetzen oder und mit R wird nur der Ausgang rückgesetzt oder?

Danke schon mal im voraus.

mfg andi


----------



## lorenz2512 (31 Juli 2005)

Hallo,
geht nur in Stunden (soweit ich weiß) ist aber für Wartungssachen ausreichend, weil es wird immer aufaddiert, auch kurze Einschaltzeiten. Den Rest ausprobieren......


----------



## MRT (31 Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Danke soweit ist alles klar. Nur das mit dem OT verstehe ich nicht ganz, weist du für was der gut ist.

mfg andi


----------



## knabi (31 Juli 2005)

Der OT ist die abgelaufene Gesamtzeit, man kann im Programm mit "Blockeigenschaften" ein Offset dafür eingeben, falls z.B. das LOGO! ausgetauscht wurde oder ein geänderter Schaltplan aufgespielt wurde (der Betriebsstundenzähler wird dabei immer zurückgesetzt).
Wichtig, wenn der Meldetext immer angezeigt werden soll: Ein H-Signal am Eingang, die Priorität des Meldetextes beachten!
Übrigens kannst Du auch einen nicht im Display angezeigten Betriebsstundenzähler mit LOGO!-Soft auslesen.


----------



## MRT (1 August 2005)

Hallo!

Was mich noch interrisieren würde, ich habe schon viele Logos bei denen am display die Uhrzeit und das Datum angezeigt wird, wenn dann eine Meldung kommt wird diese angezeigt und dann kommt wieder die Uhrzeit und das Datum, wie oder wo kann ich das einstellen? Und was genau meinst du mit einem H-Signal?

mfg andi


----------



## lorenz2512 (1 August 2005)

Hallo MRT,
bei H ist gemeint High Pegel ist bei den Eingängen zu finden.


----------



## MRT (1 August 2005)

Hallo!

Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe ist das wie ein Eingang der immer 1 ist oder und low ist immer 0 ist das richtig.

mfg andi


----------



## lorenz2512 (1 August 2005)

Hallo MRT,
 das ist korrekt, und kümmere Dich mal um die 224 Geschichte, einfach schreiben das jetzt läuft.


----------



## knabi (1 August 2005)

Genau, steht bei "Konstanten->DIGITAL-> Zustand 1(high). Wenn Du den Meldetext damit am Eingang belegst, ist er der Uhrzeit übergeordnet und erscheint stattdessen. Man kann die Meldetexte aber auch ereignisgesteuert anzeigen lassen. Ich benutze ganz gern Taktgeneratoren, um Meldetexte alternierend anzeigen zu lassen (Klappern gehört zum Handwerk, und ein bißchen Firmenwerbung im Display ist auch ganz nett   ). Weiterhin besteht noch die Möglichkeit, den Meldetext quittieren zu lassen. Dann wird der Text so lange angezeigt, bis jemand die "OK" Taste betätigt (und der Eingang "L" Signal hat).


----------



## MRT (2 August 2005)

Hallo!

Das mit dem Takt generator ist nicht schlecht. Blöde Frage: Wird die Uhrzeit immer als erstes angezeigt?

mfg andi


----------



## knabi (2 August 2005)

Nur, wenn kein Meldetext aktiv ist! Wird der Meldetext z.B. mit dem HIGH-Signal am Eingang sofort bei Gerätestart aktiv, ist die Uhrzeit nicht zu sehen.


----------



## MRT (3 August 2005)

Hallo!

Die idee mit dem Taktgenerator, habe ich jetzt auch eingebaut. Alle 30 Sekunden wird jetzt eine Werbung 30 sekunden lang angezeigt.Wenn dann keine Meldung ansteht wird dann normal einmal die Uhrzeit und dann die Werbung angezeigt oder.

mfg andi


----------



## knabi (3 August 2005)

So sollte das sein   !


----------



## MRT (3 August 2005)

Hallo!

Ein dritter Meldetext kann auf die Art nicht angezeigt werden oder?

mfg andi


----------



## knabi (3 August 2005)

Klar, soviele Du willst.


----------



## MRT (3 August 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habs auch so gemacht wie im ersten Bild aber auf das andere wäre ich nicht gekommen. Nur noch eine allerletzte Frage zu den Meldetexten, bei den Blockeigenschaften vom Meldetext kann man einstellen ´´Schutz aktiv´´ für was genau ist das.

Danke
mfg andi


----------



## knabi (3 August 2005)

Dieses "Schutz aktiv" - Kontrollkästchen gibt es auch an Timern, Zählern und anderen "einstellbaren" Funktionsblöcken. Mit dem Setzen des Hakens wird verhindert, daß bei LOGO! in "Run" über die Funktion "Parameter" der parametrierte Wert (bei den Meldetexten also der Text bzw. hinterlegte Zeiten etc) verändert werden kann. Bei den Timern sieht man das direkt im Schalbild: statt eines "+" Zeichens hinter der parametrierten Zeit steht dann ein "-" Zeichen.


----------



## Helmut (4 August 2005)

Servus MRT,

wenn du die neue LOGO! 0BA5 hast, dann kannst auch den "Startbildschirm" bestimmen (Uhr oder E/A).

Klickst du hier:

<Datei, Eigenschaften> dann Register "Parameter" und wählst du!  

Geht allerdings nur mit LOGO! xxxxxx-0BA5

Gruss

Helmut


----------



## MRT (4 August 2005)

Hallo!

Dann wärs am besten, das Häkchen überall rein zu machen damit keine Einstellungen verloren gehen können. Wenn man das Programm ausdruckt, dann werden auch die Ein. u.- Ausgänge mitgedruckt, kann man die Kommentare dort irgendwie eifügen lassen.

Danke für eure Hilfe!

mfg andi


----------

